# Husband has no interest in me since I had our daughter!



## Thegandees (Jan 4, 2012)

My husband does not want anything to do with me sexually since I have given birth, I catch him constantly watching porn. I just don't understand. I"m back to myself, and we still have had none, but he seems to constantly watch porn. I'm still recovering from postpartum depression, and this is not helping. Even if we just had an intment(spell check) moment, cuddle in bed, kiss or if he would even just touch me in an way be nice. But unless its gonna lead to sex he don't. Has anyone had this problem after a child, and what did you do to help it?


----------

